# I MUST HAVE A PFSHOOTER! (:



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey everyone! I been looking for someone who can sell me a pickleflipshooter (complete N ready to shoot) or give me advice on how I can make my own, Thanks! also can a PF be used for hunting?? :bowdown:


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Pf shooters are easy to make.. as for hunting, it's the rubber and amo that's important to match to the small game you may hunt. Being a low fork design I would recommend you become you very competant shooting this style of shooter as your fist kill might be your finger.. Its not the frame, but how you use it


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

awesome thanks for the advice! I am new to slingshots but I recently been using a simple tree fork and chain #64 rubberbands that I made out of curiosity and now I am addicted lol


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

I meant pickle fork lol


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Slingshots are very addictive! Im not a huge fan of the Pfs style of slingshot or shooting them, but a lot of people love to shoot them and are very good too.
Hang around this forum for a while, & you will be amazed at the quality of making, shooting and everything else related! Cheers..


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey AK. Too bad you didn't ask 3 weeks ago. Pawpawsailor sold his entire collection of PFS. But like Ben said, they are really easy to make. I also recommend to make your own to try out if you like this style of shooting.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

They are not my thing at all Sir.

But listen to the others, and best of luck.

Cheers Allan


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Go into the template section look for dugi pickle fork shooter, open thread, click on links till you find a set of plans that opens, the second set posted by Charles works IIRC, this are a very simple frame and can be made easily by most people . Then read some of the many threads on how to shoot them, finally have fun.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Could someone please explain why it's called a pickle fork? Can't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> Could someone please explain why it's called a pickle fork? Can't figure it out for the life of me.


I would guess do to the resemblance and small nature styling of the automotive tool known as a "pickle fork", or tie rod separator? Just a guess really though, I could be wrong.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Upon using a quick google search (i'm not much of a mechanic ) I do see the resemblance, if that's not the reason, then it's good enough to warrant being incorrect. thanks!

-Anthony


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i have one made of olive wood for sale in the sale section take a look make a offer or trade i cant shoot one one day i cant miss the next i cant hit the air dont know why but theres guys out there that can shoot them and shoot them good.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> Could someone please explain why it's called a pickle fork? Can't figure it out for the life of me.


If you go back a bunch of years there used to be special forks made just for picking up pickles from a pickle dish. They originally had only two fork prongs and usually were quite ornate and were used far more by the wealthy in society. It was considered bad manners to use any old fork. You used a pickle fork. As times changed the pickle fork ended up with more prongs but not the originals.

Probably far more than you want to know and this reply certainly dates me as im talking from experience not the Google lol. Sorry slightly off topic.

Any slingshot can be used for hunting its about the bands. But i would think a wider gap in the forks would help with using the larger ammo one should use for hunting without hitting pinkies and thumbs and such..


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm just amazed that pickle-fork shooters work...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> Could someone please explain why it's called a pickle fork? Can't figure it out for the life of me.


for comparison purposes only


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Great! Now I want pickles.... ( I am also curious about shooting a PF shooter, come Spring I will be shooting SO many styles Mr. Moniker will have trouble keeping up!) :batman:


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

A.K...

I agree with what others have said about the bands and ammo being the determining factor (not to mention skill).

Here is a recent example of a hunter with a small-frame SS who bagged a rabbit:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27801-rabbitthwackkkkkk/

Darren


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Great! Now I want pickles....


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Great! Now I want pickles....


Mmmmmmm evillll....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> DecoyOctopus96 said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone please explain why it's called a pickle fork? Can't figure it out for the life of me.
> ...


I'm going to make a slingshot out of a tie rod separator! 
Can't believe it never occurred to me before :drinkup:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

M.J said:


> I'm going to make a slingshot out of a tie rod separator!
> Can't believe it never occurred to me before :drinkup:


I' ve got one taking up space here too!

I don't know if I can bring myself to do it, though. My grinder wheel wrench only lasted a few weeks as a PFS before I put it back on the tool rack and I didn't even need to use it!


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

I am thinking of making a PFS out of a wooden brush handle hmm


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

A.K-manifest said:


> I am thinking of making a PFS out of a wooden brush handle hmm


do it, many have.


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

haha yeah man until I get extra cash in my pocket I have to make a pfs, soon as save up $100 I am going to buy my first pro handmade pfs


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

I am amazed by the craftsmanship I have been seeing on here and most are decent prices also


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27570-a-new-pfs/?p=359607

its true you can just buy cheap paint brushes or used ones. the pfs was originally made out of a 1/4 inch piece of plywood. thats all you really need . go to home depot and get one of them free samples to make one. or buy a 50 cents sample from lowes. heres a thread i did on this free sample idea- http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19906-procured-free-sample/?p=237381 . heres a recent one i made out of a bamboo flooring sample from Lowes. i havent even posted this one here on the forum. i prepped it by sanding away both, the finished and rough sides of the sample. then i just traced and cut out the pattern. used some wax on it. and viola! a pfs for 50 cents. (quick photo i took a while ago)


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

hell yeah! this is awesome, now I know where I am going tomorrow thanks!


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

I think I might just make my xmas gift instead aha once again :bowdown: thanks for the advice!! :koolaid:


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

and i thought pf were for eating with LOL!!!! good luck and have fun and don't hit ya finger :read: :WasntMe: he made me do it


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah dang; although larger are more my style/thing.

All this typing/talk has got me interested in trying a PFS, just for the fun of it.

You never know, given the outlay in coming weeks for Custom mades.

I might even try my hand at actually making one myself.

For a guy who is a self admitted maker of nothing but trouble most often.
This is pretty huge first step.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

A.K-manifest said:


> soon as save up $100 I am going to buy my first pro handmade pfs


Wow, that would be one fancy PFS! Diamond ammo?


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Haha^ seriously.


----------

